
Seventy maxims of maximally effective mercenaries - fanf2
http://schlockmercenary.wikia.com/wiki/The_Seventy_Maxims_of_Maximally_Effective_Mercenaries
======
gmueckl
Love Howard Taylor's humor. I have been following Schlock Mercenary almost
religiously for more than a decade now. And it has provided a great many good
laughs.

